
What's your personal take on habit formation? - stdlin
I. E what are some non obvious tricks and connections have you made on your own journey to form and maintain good habits?
======
Japhy_Ryder
I like James Clear's idea of "habit stacking" from his book Atomic Habits. For
example, every time you brush your teeth - clean the bathroom/sink real quick.
Then, you're ensuring every time you brush your teeth (which should be at
least once a day), you're getting the bathroom clean as well.

------
brudgers
For daily habits, do it everyday. Not just workdays. If you don't do it two
days a week, it's not a daily habit.

